# If I only had a house!



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9905632


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, little Nina is a precious soul. She has many years left. I sure hope people realize this.

Geeze, I sure wish I had a huge house. I would round them all up :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-she is just precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:bysmilie: I know what you mean..... she's beautiful..


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> :bysmilie: I know what you mean..... she's beautiful..[/B]


that website makes me want to take them all home. some of the stories are soooo sad :smcry: 
sometimes i cant believe what people will do to animals


----------

